# fully grown at what age?



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

hi!! :wave: at what age did your chis stop growing? zoey is almost 5 months old and she now weighs about 4lbs 5oz. i am wondering if she will keep on growing for much longer or if she's almost done... :?:


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

Little dogs, such as chis, you can usually expect that they will achieve most of their growth in the first 5 months-they usually reach their adult size by 6 months, but then they will start to fill out. With very slight increase in heighth. Usually by a year they have reached their max. If you are breeding, then you want to wait until the third heat cycle to breed-close to two years before their first litter.
So, by the weight chart-you will probably see an adult close to 5-5.5lbs


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I was told you can finally say your chi is done growing by age 2...that being the age where you can breed your female. By age one they are about as big as they are going to be and might fill out slowly still over the following year.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

thanks guys! i'm not going to breed zoey, i was just wondering how long till she's as big as she's going to be. she still seems sooo small to me!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree with quikdog...1 year for their bone structure to be developed but they can always grow bigger around the belly!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

thanks everybody!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie seemed to spurt taller between 5 and 7 months and then slowed down again. He is 9 months today and weighs 5.34 lbs


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

thanks auggies mom! i will watch for that growth spurt!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I was wondering that too, I'm glad you asked that. Harley went to the vet today and he weighs 3.3 pounds at five monthes old.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

harley is TINY!!! how cute


----------



## dicee (May 6, 2004)

I've always wondered about that too. Barbie is 8 months and a week and is almost 3 and half pounds. Of course she thinks she is 30 pounds and is sweeter by the day. Harley is SO cute.


----------

